
Researchers can track hazardous chemicals from fast-food wrappers in the body - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11793.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.uab.edu/medicine/news/latest/item/1459-journal-
re...](http://www.uab.edu/medicine/news/latest/item/1459-journal-researchers-
can-track-hazardous-chemicals-from-fast-food-wrappers-in-the-body)

with author credit (Tyler Greer) stripped out, as well as the first paragraph
(hence the odd read). Original also has a lot of context links and a video.

Related story, with studied fast food chains named:

[http://news.nd.edu/news/new-study-finds-extensive-use-of-
flu...](http://news.nd.edu/news/new-study-finds-extensive-use-of-fluorinated-
chemicals-in-fast-food-wrappers/)

------
manojr
Original Research paper:
[http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acs.estlett.7b00042](http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acs.estlett.7b00042)

